# استراحة الحصن > منتدى الصور >  قط نعسان ...

## The Gentle Man



----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

:SnipeR (99): ياي

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center]جميل  :Eh S(7): [/align]

----------


## تحية عسكريه

حلوات كثير 


 :Cgiving:  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

مش طبيعي

----------


## The Gentle Man

اشكركم على مروركم الجميل
ولكن ما زلت انتظر صاحبه القطط بياض الثلج
اين انتي لتبدي رأيك في هذا القط ؟؟

----------


## دموع الورد

هههههههه

تحفه

----------


## The Gentle Man

:SnipeR (99):  :SnipeR (99): 


اهلا وسهلا

----------


## ملكة الاحساس

حلوين كتير

----------


## The Gentle Man

شكرا جوري 

مرورك الحلو

----------


## بنت الشديفات

:SnipeR (99):  :SnipeR (99):  :SnipeR (99):  :SnipeR (99): 
ياي ما احلاهن ميووووووو

----------


## The Gentle Man

ههههههههههه

شكرا يا بنت شديفات 

اسعدني مرورك

----------


## shshshs

حلوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووين كتييييييييييييررررررررررررررررررررررررر

----------


## shshshs

ياحرام ماحد عم برحب فيني

----------


## The Gentle Man

له
ليه ما بدنا نرحب فيكي

اهلا وسهلا فيكي

تكرمي راح نرجب فيكي

----------


## بياض الثلج

يختي ما أزكاهم  :SnipeR (88):  تقربش عليهم 


مش عارفة اصيغها بالعربي الفصيح  :SnipeR (88):  والله ليذبحني هدوء هلا اذا اجى وشاف ردي هيك :SnipeR (24):

----------


## The Gentle Man

ههههههههههه

مو مشكله هناك اشياء شاده وتجبرنا على التغيير 
 :Eh S(7):

----------


## رنيم

:SnipeR (99):  :SnipeR (99):  :SnipeR (99):  :SnipeR (99): 
 :SnipeR (99):  :SnipeR (99):  :SnipeR (99):  :SnipeR (99): 
 :SnipeR (99):  :SnipeR (99):  :SnipeR (99):  :SnipeR (99): 
 :SnipeR (99):  :SnipeR (99):  :SnipeR (99):  :SnipeR (99): 
 :SnipeR (99):  :SnipeR (99):  :SnipeR (99):  :SnipeR (99): 
 :SnipeR (99):  :SnipeR (99):  :SnipeR (99):  :SnipeR (99): 
 :SnipeR (99):  :SnipeR (99):  :SnipeR (99):  :SnipeR (99): 
 :SnipeR (99):  :SnipeR (99):  :SnipeR (99):  :SnipeR (99):  :SnipeR (99):

----------


## شذى الياسمين

لك ريتو يئبرني النعسان انا ما احلاه ,,
وينو هالبس خليني اروح اجيبه ؟؟؟!!!!

شكرا كتير محمد عالصور اللي بجننو ,, وفعلا انك زوء ..

 :Cgiving:  :Cgiving:

----------


## مهند الحراحشة

:Eh S(17):  :Eh S(17):  :Eh S(17): حلوين كتير :Eh S(17):  :Eh S(17):  :Eh S(17):  :Eh S(17):  :Eh S(17):  :Eh S(17):

----------


## mylife079

:Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## The Gentle Man

يسلموا على مروركم الحلو يا حلوين  :SnipeR (81):

----------


## دليلة

:Eh S(13): ما ابيخو  الحمد لله ماعندنا قط

----------


## شذى الياسمين

> ما ابيخو  الحمد لله ماعندنا قط


احنا عنا ,, ابعتلك واحد ؟؟؟!!!

----------


## دليلة

> احنا عنا ,, ابعتلك واحد ؟؟؟!!!


نووووووووو لا اكرهم ماحب دلعو لما يجي يلمسني من رجلي يااااع  :SnipeR (91):

----------


## شذى الياسمين

> نووووووووو لا اكرهم ماحب دلعو لما يجي يلمسني من رجلي يااااع


ليش ؟؟..
والله انهم حلوين وناعمين؟؟

----------


## The Gentle Man

له يا دليله 
والله انهم القط بجنن وروعه
بكفي انه بيسليك وبضحكك وبضحكك

----------


## دليلة

يااااااع وبيشخر  بكرهوووووووووووووووو :SnipeR (85):

----------


## The Gentle Man

لا وين بيشخر ؟؟؟؟

والله بجنن وهو نايم وهو بلعب
روعه

----------


## دليلة

اي بعرف بيجنن ويطير العقل لما تكون هيك نايم ويجي يقرب على وجهك وبيشخر  

ياسلام على الجمال 

وكمان مرة جاية من المطبخ حاملة الاكل قام  مسكني من ساقي وخربشني  وتركني اصرخ شوي وارمي الاكل

البيت كلو فزع  فكرو صار فيني شي

----------


## The Gentle Man

لا هاد هيك انتي الي ما بتحبيه وبتكرهيه
بس هو شكله بحبك

والله انه حنون وحلو
وبحب يمزح بس انتي ما عرفتي تمزحي معه

----------


## دليلة

محمد انا بكره القطط   :Bl (8):  :Bl (8): 

اتفقناااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

----------


## The Gentle Man

يا خساره

راح اعملك سحر عشان تبحيهن  :SnipeR (22):

----------


## ريمي

بدي واحد جنتولة

----------


## anoucha

نايس نايس يمكن اكل ذبانة تسي تسي

----------


## ورده السعاده

يااااااااااي حلو كتير  :Icon26:

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

كتير رائعة

----------


## معاذ ابوطه

نياله ولا على باله نوم الهنا إنشاء الله

----------


## &روان&

حلوين يسلمو :KittyDance:  :KittyDance:  :KittyDance:

----------

